# racing homer strain?



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

has any one heard of this strain ....haverant... please let me know I dont know if thats how you spell it ...thanks


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you mean Dereveint?


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

maybe ???? the other dont sound correct..??


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

derevient is what ? middle, long ,short. .. distance??


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

realtalk72 said:


> has any one heard of this strain ....haverant... please let me know I dont know if thats how you spell it ...thanks


Could it be a Devriendt/Havenith Cross.. LOL!
Deveriendt+Havenith=Haverant! LOL!
Just Guessing BTW..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There are Devriendt and there are Havenith strains both being long distance birds. I have a few Devriendt birds they dont even seem to wake up and fly good till you get past 250 mi.
Dave


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

is that why they call you crazy pete lol....i think she might be havenith do you know any thing about them or history??


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The Havenith strain was imported by John Blade,of NYC.....I met him many years ago with my dad at his lofts....My dad was very good friends with "Bladie",and helped him win many trophys with his NYC Flights....Blade couldn`t beat my dad`s Flights in the shows,so my dad made a deal with him...I`ll mate up your Flights,and you sell me a imported Havenith Cock bird that will breed me winners...And so it happened..Bladie won his trophys,and he sold my dad a cock for $750.00...Half price no less !! This was 1964 !! He also gave my dad a FREE hen from Dr Weltman Havenith bloodlines....The next year,my dad won the BCA in NYC with 380 lofts and 6,000+ birds with a daughter from this cock and hen...$8,500.00 prize money !!! 
John Blade Haveniths are still being sold today....There are a many lofts in NY with the Havenith bloodlines...There is a guy in the south,who has this strain straight or crossed,who sells them...
His name is Steve Martin,from Tennessee...Phone # 423-623-1631......His birds have won lots of $$ for other flyers.....Look in the Racing Pigeon Digest,and see his ad in the Shoppers Market section....Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a hen I'm breeding right now from Steve Martin


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> The Havenith strain was imported by John Blade,of NYC.....I met him many years ago with my dad at his lofts....My dad was very good friends with "Bladie",and helped him win many trophys with his NYC Flights....Blade couldn`t beat my dad`s Flights in the shows,so my dad made a deal with him...I`ll mate up your Flights,and you sell me a imported Havenith Cock bird that will breed me winners...And so it happened..Bladie won his trophys,and he sold my dad a cock for $750.00...Half price no less !! This was 1964 !! He also gave my dad a FREE hen from Dr Weltman Havenith bloodlines....The next year,my dad won the BCA in NYC with 380 lofts and 6,000+ birds with a daughter from this cock and hen...$8,500.00 prize money !!!
> John Blade Haveniths are still being sold today....There are a many lofts in NY with the Havenith bloodlines...There is a guy in the south,who has this strain straight or crossed,who sells them...
> His name is Steve Martin,from Tennessee...Phone # 423-623-1631......His birds have won lots of $$ for other flyers.....Look in the Racing Pigeon Digest,and see his ad in the Shoppers Market section....Alamo


My dad used to win alot of races in the 70's all he had were what he called Bladie Birds that he got from some guy in the city back in the late 60's. They must have been from John Blade aka Bladie. We still have some back there now down from his old stuff they aren't too good anymore since we've got new birds that are alot better but he still has his old family. Back in the 70's when my dad first started racing he was winning so many races and some of the old guys in the club got so pissed off they couldn't beat him that they had sombody come to burn his coop down luckly he caught the guy b4 he could actually do the job.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I was given this hen from a friend he said it was a hevenith from michigan she a 2008 RBF 8928 BB ...Im croosing it to a jansen cock from the same place...any info on the band..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is BB part of the band, or were you just saying she was a blue bar? Is the band a AU, IF, NPA, or IPB band?


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Au band blue bar hen ....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

11. Club Name : RIVER BASIN FLYERS 
Club Code : RBF 
Club Secretary : VAL GRIMES 
City : COLOMA 
State : MI 
Phone No. : 269-468-8415

That's the only info we can get you on the band. Which I'm sure you already knew where it came from.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## RUGGIERO LOFT (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone remember my grandfather Joe Ruggiero and his Ruggiero Loft, from South Ozone Park, Queens, NY.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I didn`t know your grandfather,but my dad probally did.....I reconize the name,and hearing about his pigeons....Alamo
PS:I was born and raised on Mott St...Little Italy,Lower East side....


----------



## RUGGIERO LOFT (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, Alamo. I remember a rival loft i think it was called Papa Blue. We spent alot of Sunday afternoons up in the loft waiting for the racers.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Ruggiero Loft....Here are some loft names from 1965....They are from the BCA results for that year.....380 lofts....6112 Birds....I found a Blue Bar Loft...Parkside Loft...P&L Loft...Bay Ridge Loft....Opal Loft...Harry Berger(IF President) I think...ETC etc etc...Didn`t see any Ruggiero,unless your gradfather flew under a loft name....Alamo


----------



## RUGGIERO LOFT (Apr 22, 2012)

Alamo,
I was born in 1964, and I know my Grandfather had breeding records back to 63. It was early to mid 70's that I remember him racing his birds. I used to go with him early in the morning, on race day, to bring two crates of racers to a truck located near a beach or bay, I'm not really sure. My Grandfather passed away in 1976 and my Dad sold his birds to several club members.
Steve


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

RUGGIERO LOFT said:


> Alamo,
> I was born in 1964, and I know my Grandfather had breeding records back to 63. It was early to mid 70's that I remember him racing his birds. I used to go with him early in the morning, on race day, to bring two crates of racers to a truck located near a beach or bay, I'm not really sure. My Grandfather passed away in 1976 and my Dad sold his birds to several club members.
> Steve


hey ruggiero loft do you still live in N.Y, i was from Brooklyn ,man your guys are talking about the old days when pigeon keeping was at there peak almost every block had a loft


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Steve,you sound like you would make a great pigeon guy...It`s a great hobby...I used to go with my dad and my uncle Joe "Steele",his nickname...He had a Studabaker car,that was down right ugly...I would hide "down" in the back seat,so my friends would not see me in that UN-Cool car...hahahahaha!!!......Alamo


----------



## RUGGIERO LOFT (Apr 22, 2012)

Alamo, I used to cruise with my Grandfather in his Plymouth Barracuda with the big hatchback. It was his pigeon crate transporter. I thought we were so cool back then.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

RUGGIERO LOFT said:


> Alamo, I used to cruise with my Grandfather in his Plymouth Barracuda with the big hatchback. It was his pigeon crate transporter. I thought we were so cool back then.



Ah yes, those were the days. Which begs the question, if you were to get into a race, would you go back to the mechanical technology which could win races in the 1960's or 1970's, or would you want the latest, proven technology ?

I contend that if you simply want to walk back in a nostalgic kind of way, buy yourself that 1967 red GTO..or was it 66' ?? And get yourself some old fashioned birds that use to win thirty or forty years ago. Have some fun, study the pedigrees, show them off to your friends. Then when you want to get serious in winning some races, then get yourself the latest and greatest which is winning in your Combine these last several years.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

gbhman said:


> I know it wasn't asked of me... however being an automotive technician myself I have no reservations saying give me an oldie any day. I can't say I agree with the "proven technology" statement of modern cars, as most of it is merely widescale experimentation at the cost of the consumers. Don't even get me started on GDI (gasoline direct injection)
> Many people automatically think the lastest technology is the greatest and it's not always true. A lot of that holds true with pigeons as well. You could buy the so called best pigeon in the world of the newest hottest strain, but if you don't know how to take care of it and use it to it's full potential then theres a good chance you won't win squat. The same holds true for some of the old strains as there can be different quirks with them that people just aren't willing to follow through on. Think of the cars and pigeons as tools... if you don't know how to use them properly then you will get frustrated very quickly. It's not always old vs new if the owner doesn't know how to take care of it


 That's true, if you can't drive, then the latest and best from the Indianapolis 500 race track isn't going to do you any good. I was assuming of course that we were talking about world class drivers getting behind the wheels of the car. Perhaps I should have used jet engines as an example instead of race cars ? Or in the case of the pigeons, a world class fancier with great pigeons. Of course if you can't manage or train the birds, the best in the world won't do you any good, but that is a given. 

Of course a good fancier always seems to come up with some good birds, and you can be sure when he wins, that his birds will have won races in recent years as well, by definition, placing his birds among the latest and greatest. Wins made by grandpa forty years ago just won't count.


----------

